# Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende



## Limnos (26. Mai 2011)

*Was bin ich?*​


----------



## Pammler (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

ein Moorbeet?


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Willst Du jetzt die Pflanzennamen wissen, oder dort wo sie stehen?


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Ich denke mal Pflanzennamen


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Oh, da hab ich ganz klar ein Kompetenzproblem um mich hier sinnvoll zu beteiligen...
Tut mir leid...


PS: Ist das erste __ Wollgras?


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Das dritte dürfte eine lila __ Schwertlilie sein


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*



Doc schrieb:


> Das dritte dürfte eine lila __ Schwertlilie sein



Das wollt ich anstandshalber nicht schreiben...


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Wie jetzt?   (Habe auch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Grünzeugs, wenns denn dann weniger bekannt ist)


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Die fünfte ist eine Clematis Mdme Le Coultre? 

Nummer 4 ist eine Maharadschamalve Zebrina? *wegrenn*


----------



## Kuni99 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Hallo,

na, keiner mehr dabei? Bei 1. und 2. bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

3. Sibirische __ Schwertlilie (_ Iris sibirica_)
4. Sumpfstorchschnabel (_Geranium palustre_)
5. Waldanemone (_ Anemone sylvestris_)
6. __ Kermesbeere (_Phytolacca acinosa_)
7. Schmerwurz (_Tamus communis_)
8. __ Sumpfwolfsmilch (_Euphorbia palustris_)
9. __ Dreimasterblume (_Tradescantia fluminensis_)

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Hiermit hole ich die Auflösung des vor-vorigen Rätsels nach:

1) Schmalblättriges __ Wollgras (mickrig) Eriophorum angustifolium
2) Bastard Indigo (Baptisia australis)
4) Wald-Storchenschnabel (Geranium silvaticum)
5) Kanada-__ Anemone (Anemone canadensis)
Der Rest ist von Kai absolut richtig erkannt worden.


----------

